# Paid $34 for a Jig (Including Shipping. A $34 lesson.



## Pruiett Furniture (Nov 16, 2012)

I am fairly new to woodworking, at least with using anything but the basic tools. I have been commissioned to build an 1850s replica drafting table and am working from a master. 

I needed to round the corners of the top. I was going to try to do everything using my table saw (to create beveled edges) and hand sanding to produce the rounded corners. Purchased a router instead. I searched online for a corner jig and found one from Woodpeckers. Being dumb for the moment I thought I had to purchase such a tool. Spent $34.

The jig was not getting here in time to complete the job before Christmas. So the nice man at Woodcraft said, "make your own using a compass, scroll saw, and sander." I went online, saw what someone else had built for a corner jig, then in about 20 minutes I built my first. I used it on my project and it turned out great!

Lesson learned: do not disengage brain while under pressure. Simple solutions are still there. Argh! A $34 paper weight is on its way!


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

That's great! I often build my own accessories. Could you show us a picture, as I have no idea what a corner jig is?


----------



## Pruiett Furniture (Nov 16, 2012)

*Here is a Photo of the Jig*

Made from nicer 1/2" plywood. Glued stops on the side to help lock jig flush to wood to have corner rounded. Use a small clamp(s) to hold in place.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know if this will help or not but for corners, I use a product called Quick Corners. This works great for quickly drawing corners of various sizes and shapes.

Basically, I determine which radius I want to use, then...
I lay out the corners as needed, then...
I cut close to the line with either a jig saw or band saw if the wood is small enough to use at the BS.
Next, I sand the radius to the line with an orbital sander.
Quick and easy.

Hope this helps.
Mike

Edit: I attached a picture of a couple of cutting boards that I used the template on to draw the radius.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Make a 4" and 6" square from Hardboard. Use a compass and scribe various sizes of corners on the 4 corners of the pieces. On the 4" I did 3/4" - 1" - 1 1/2" and 2" and on the 6" I did 2 1/2" - 3" - 3 1/2" and 4". Bandsawed the curves and Sanded to the exact line. Used a Magic marker to mark them and hung em on the pegboard wall.


----------

